# Willing to travel... PLOWs ready



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm from Indianapolis and have 2 trucks ready to work..... 7yrs experience for both drivers .... 01 f350 w/ brand new boss vxt 8'2"
91 2500 w/ c7'6" meyer and fresh rebuilt e60 
317-340-7078 Tyler


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

anyone in chicago need help????? i need to plow,,,,,,, im sick of this **** in indinapolis ,,,,,, every snow we have got this year has not hit the 2" trigger


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess it depends on how many hrs you have to offer and the pay rate


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I hear Japan is buried,lol


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Brian Young;1437812 said:


> I hear Japan is buried,lol


my ford didn't come equipped with a jet engine or wings soooooooooooooo


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

novasnowplower;1437791 said:


> how far are you willing to travel?


wow after reading your sig with 40 trucks and all the equip how could you need any more???????ussmileyflag


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah i sent 20 trucks over there already


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

*actually i have 60*

and you can never have enough


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Alaska has 8 feet.


----------

